# Render test not working?



## mzaur (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm on Windows 10 and have GTX 1060. When I click on the question mark for render test, nothing happens. I'm on 1.11.0. I tried previous version as well. Any idea why this is the case? Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2016)

works for me, pops up to the right of the main window.

you running multi monitor or something? it could be appearing off-screen


----------



## mzaur (Sep 25, 2016)

Mussels said:


> works for me, pops up to the right of the main window.
> 
> you running multi monitor or something? it could be appearing off-screen



Weird ! No I'm not. PCI stays at 1.1 too so gpu isn't being utilized. If I run furmark though it goes up to 3.0.  Anyway I can get logs to post?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2016)

just to clarify, you're not seeing the window appear after clicking the ?







or is the test not ramping up your PCI-E speeds?


----------



## mzaur (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes I don't see any window pop up. Literally nothing happens when I click the ?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2016)

it probably is appearing off screen for some reason, not sure how to fix that one.

just to rule out stupid things, move GPU-Z to the left side of your monitor before clicking?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Seems to work correctly for me, but my card is in the X16 slot, not sure if that has something to do with it.


----------



## mzaur (Sep 25, 2016)

Mussels said:


> it probably is appearing off screen for some reason, not sure how to fix that one.
> 
> just to rule out stupid things, move GPU-Z to the left side of your monitor before clicking?




You're a genius! hahaha.. It was on right side of screen so I couldn't see the window that popped up.. I feel like an idiot lol. Thanks


----------



## Naki (Sep 26, 2016)

W1zzard, please fix.
When window is too much to the right, the Render test window should appear to the left, common GUI programming.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2016)

Naki said:


> W1zzard, please fix.
> When window is too much to the right, the Render test window should appear to the left, common GUI programming.


Added in 1.12.0


----------



## Naki (Oct 18, 2016)

Great, thanks! Will test ASAP.

EDIT: Not working properly. Needs a fix. Namely, 2 issues to fix -->

1) You need to detect the exact distance of the main window from the right side of the screen, and compare that with width of 2nd window that will be shown. Currently this is not done, leading to issues, such as Render window showing, but button to start test being off-screen/etc.

2) While using 2 monitors, if you move the GPU-Z window to 2nd monitor, issue still present if window is too close to 2nd monitor end of screen.
Needs a fix. This will probably need more work, but is doable.
Note: I am using 2 monitors, with main one being on the left, 2ndary one on the right.


----------



## KD1991 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have another problem, when you click "Start Rendering Test", instead of a blank screen test


----------



## Naki (Jan 31, 2017)

Try installing latest DirectX libraries, this way:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=35

Please tell me if that helps, or not.


----------



## m&m's (Jan 31, 2017)

Naki said:


> Try installing latest DirectX libraries, this way:
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=35



The required DirectX files for GPU-Z can be downloaded from: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d3dx43.exe.

@KD1991 If it doesn't work, reinstall your NVidia drivers.


----------



## KD1991 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the answer, the problem was likely to of DirectX, after installing the game (before that, after the installation of Windows 10 is no game has not yet been established) Render test earned


----------

